# HP nx9420 vs. Apple MacBook Pro 17" Shootout



## MDLarson (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't come here too much anymore, but I thought it might be interesting to see the decision in a laptop shoot-out I put together for my dad / boss today.  It is intended to run FileMaker, routine web browsing, word processing, and SolidWorks (CAD software).

HP nx9420 (Mid-Range option) *$1,699.00*
 Intel Core 2 Duo 2.0 GHz
 Windows XP Pro
 1 GB DDR2 RAM
 100 GB 5400 RPM hard drive
 DVD+/-RW (SuperDrive?)
 4 USB ports
 1 FireWire port
 VGA display out
 Built-in 7-in-1 media card reader
 Integrated numerical keypad
 ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 with 256 MB RAM
 17" display (1680x1050 native resolution)
 1.3" x 15.5" x 10.8" physical dimensions
 7.4 lbs
 Up to 4 hours battery life
 1 year warranty

Apple MacBook Pro 17" (MacMall.com) *$2,843.98*
 Intel Core 2 Duo 2.33 GHz
 Mac OS X (10.4) and Windows XP Pro (pre-installed, MacMall deal)
 2 GB DDR2 RAM
 160 GB 5400 RPM hard drive
 SuperDrive
 3 USB ports
 2 FireWire ports (FW 400 / FW 800)
 DVI display out
 Apple Remote
 Backlit keyboard
 ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 with 256 MB RAM
 17" display (1680x1050 native resolution)
 1" x 15.4" x 10.4" physical dimensions
 6.8 lbs
 Up to 5.5 hours battery life
 1 year warranty

In my mind the two big advantages in HP's favor are the lower price and the integrated numerical keypad.  The advantages in Apple's favor is obviously the ability to run both Mac and Windows, as well as the creature comforts (backlit keyboard, MagSafe connector, Apple Remote, smooth perfect finish, etc.).

I had spec'd out the high-end HP, but comparing the mid-range and the high-end HPs it was easy to go with the cheaper laptop because your only loses were 2.0 GHz instead of 2.16 GHz and a slower hard drive.

Anyway, we're gonna purchase the HP mainly because it will get the job done for much less.  The integrated keypad was a factor in deciding as well.  My question is why can't Apple offer the 17" display in a less expensive package?  That would have probably given them a sale in this case (even if the integrated keypad was not included).

My dad has had plenty of experience on both platforms and the "Mac Mystique" was not enough to pay an extra $1,144.98 to go with the Mac.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 6, 2007)

Not really a fair comparison.  The difference between the two processors is too great, even at the bulk purchase price the manufacturers buy them for.  Figure a couple hundred dollars there.  You can see that on HP's own site in the difference between the 2.16GHz and 2.0GHz model (only other difference is 7200rpm vs 5400rpm drive, about $100 there).  The 2.16GHz model is $2049.

The price you found on the Mac also includes an additional operating system and license, which tacks another couple hundred dollars onto it.  It also has a much larger hard drive, which in the laptop world can be a considerable cost difference.  The difference in RAM is at least $100 in the after-market world, about $200 in the PC BTO world.  Then you have to figure in the battery life (the HP has 72% of the Mac) and weight, built-in camera, better build quality, and standard warranties offered by each company (HP = 1yr, Apple = 2yr).


(vs. 2.0 model)
From Apple's site, the same computer is $2799 (minus the XP part).  Subtract $300 for the processor, $200 for the extra RAM, & $100 for the hard drive.  That narrows the gap to about $500.  Figure $150 for the iSight, and you're down to $350.  An additional year of warranty at HP costs  ??? (let's say $50).  Now you're down to $300 in difference, but we haven't even considered:  build quality, screen quality, "Superdrive speeds", battery life (say $37 [percentage lost in time from cost of new battery]), shipping costs (free at Apple, so another $30 at least), etc.  


There's just no way to do a real good comparison given the specs.  The HP is not in the same class, it's more of a mid level book vs. high-end.


----------



## ora (Feb 6, 2007)

mdnky said:


> Not really a fair comparison......There's just no way to do a real good comparison given the specs.  The HP is not in the same class, it's more of a mid level book vs. high-end.



What he said 

what mdnky says includes an interesting point, the less tangible benefits of getting a Mac, and what they are worth (beside the smug/cool factor that is  ). The ability to run OS X is a benefit of course, as is being to run all major operating systems (simultaneously if you spend the extra for Parallels).

On the other hand, given my recent experience (two MBPs sent back within a week before I got a decent one), I'm not sure about build quality. I HOPE that what i experienced was bad QA and that, as with my earlier macs, if its not broken form the outset it will last a long time, but things do seem to have changed a bit here.

I guess this leads to a longer discussion but mdlarson's post brought it to mind.

Welcome back MD by the way.


----------



## MDLarson (Feb 6, 2007)

Aye, I understand that the MacBook Pro is a superior product in many ways, but that's the problem... I just couldn't spec out a truly fair shootout.  The major factors were screen size and price.  Apple just doesn't offer a lower cost 17" laptop.  I often have to spec out new machines and I always wish Apple had more customizability  both up and down the price scale.

My guess is that Apple bets on customers who will buy premium hardware just to get Mac OS X, and that is a fair bet (I am one of them).  But there are plenty of people out there like my dad who would certainly be happier with a Mac, but can't justify the price difference when they just don't need all the niceties.


----------



## MDLarson (Feb 13, 2007)

For anyone finding this post interesting I thought I'd add...

The HP laptops (we purchased two total, possibly a 3rd one soon) do NOT have any backup/recovery CDs or DVDs.  After you startup the computer there's a program called "HP Backup and Recovery Manager" that encourages you to burn your OWN recovery disks.  I don't know any better so I'm wasting 11 CDs on each notebook doing this silly exercise.

I really do hate computers, LOL.


----------

